# Looking to get into the P&P business of my own



## jship91 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am currently a deployed soldier overseas and have been gathering as much info on starting my own P&P/Maintenance company as possible. I have been wondering if it is worth to even get into the business. Just starting out what type of job availability should i expect? Any information is helpful thanks


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Unless you can work directly for banks, or realtors don't bother. There is plenty of work but none of it pays anything working for nationals.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

jship: I started out doing Handyman type tasks. I have local customers that I do work for. I have been exploring as well. It seems that you might be better served going my route working for local investors and banks than working for the national/regionals as the veterans call them. Example: HUD will pay $75.00 to cut roughly a 1/4 to 1/3 acres by the time if passes through the hands you will be doing it for $20. SO really you will be a sub of a sub of a sub. 

Let me put in your terms. By the time you the private get the task all that is left is latrine duty.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

It also depends on where you will be located. Some areas are better than others due to population density, regional economics and other factors. 

I worked commercial construction for 16 years and find this work to be more steady and faster paying. You do have to be careful and pick whom you work for.

There will be a learning curve when you first begin because many of the people you will be working for are predators looking to feed on the inexperience of people who want to have their own business, but have no business acumen or experience. 

I would recommend you take some courses on the basics of being a businessman. Learn the difference between fixed costs and variable costs and how they impact the operations of a business. Learn how to calculate overhead and profit. 

I would also recommend that if it is at all possible you plan on using a pay as you go business model for equipment purchases. Having the added pressure of having to make equipment payments will cause you to make poor decisions and accept work you would normally pass on just to earn some money. 

Learn how to just say no. It is very tempting to take every job you are offered. Discretion is greater part of valor here. This goes back to learning how to tell if the work is profitable or not. 

Ultimately there is no substitution for experience and you will learn far more from your failures than your successes. Good luck.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

jship91 said:


> I am currently a deployed soldier overseas and have been gathering as much info on starting my own P&P/Maintenance company as possible. I have been wondering if it is worth to even get into the business. Just starting out what type of job availability should i expect? Any information is helpful thanks


First of all " Thank You For Your Service!!!!!" it's because of you and your fellow service men and women that we're able to have a site like this in the first place...with that being said my suggestion to you would be to focus on the residential/ private sector side right out of the gate, why burden yourself with being beat up by a dinosaur of a industry thats flayling away in the tar pits?...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

jship91 said:


> I am currently a deployed soldier overseas and have been gathering as much info on starting my own P&P/Maintenance company as possible. I have been wondering if it is worth to even get into the business. Just starting out what type of job availability should i expect? Any information is helpful thanks


I would rad as much as you can about the industry while you have time. After you're involved it becomes too late...
Here is an article that may help...
http://aladayllc.com/2013/10/05/back-charges-in-the-ppi-can-i-get-a-duck/

There are so many pitfalls to be aware of going in....


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for your service!
Recon this industry, Pricing first. 
Diversity in your company structure is essential.
IMO


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Most of the basics have been covered.


If this is where you want to go stay away from the regionals/nationals. 
They are a business plan for failure. 


Thank you for your service.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

Since you are already experienced in Warfare and hand to hand combat, this just might be the business for you. The war might end overseas, but the battle is still going on strong down here in the P&P business.


----------



## jship91 (Oct 1, 2013)

thanks what are some of your ways you go about getting your business out there so you could posibly get local jobs to do for the banks and realators?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

jship91 said:


> thanks what are some of your ways you go about getting your business out there so you could posibly get local jobs to do for the banks and realators?





Face time. 

Even then don't expect much return. 


I've given out hundreds of cards to extremely enthusiastic realtors.
They'll go on and on about how they can never find any one to do the clean up, mowing,
trash outs etc etc etc...............

And then I have gotten exactly 0 phone calls from my efforts. 

The reason being is that most of them already have their pet vendor, probably their husband or son etc that keeps the money in the family.

Once in a while you'll luck out and there will be a shortage of quality vendors at the right time you are announcing your services.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Face time.
> 
> Even then don't expect much return.
> 
> ...


In my area the realtors are starting to get marketed pretty hard by other companies just like us. We are seeing pricing fall for the easy stuff. The only edge I have at the moment is the big stuff. Orders over 10K the little guy often times can't float so we get those but we are losing grass cuts and trash outs because of our pricing.


----------

